# Datumsformat ändern



## PHPneu1 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo Forum

*Frage 1:*

Wi kann ich ein Datumsformat, das ich folgendermassen eingebe: *24.12.2004* in die DB schreiben die es aber in einem anderen Format will ( *2004-12-24*) und wie kann ich die Aktuellle Systemzeit mitliefern wenn ich in meiner DB ein datetime Feld habe?

*Frage 2:*

Und nun andersrum:

habe in meiner MYSQL DB habe ich nun folgenden Eintrag: *2004-12-24 00:00:00*

*Habe folgendes versucht*

```
<?php echo date("d.m.y", strtotime($row_MLog['GZeit'])); ?>
```
 
Diese Variante zeigt mir aber nur dies an *24.12.04*

Wie kann ich dies nun ändern, dass die Anzeige so aussieht: *24.12.2004 00:00:00*

Und wie bekomme ich die aktuelle Systemzeit in die Zeitangabe

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

Gruss


----------



## redlama (17. Januar 2005)

PHPneu1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Wi kann ich ein Datumsformat, das ich folgendermassen eingebe: *24.12.2004* in die DB schreiben die es aber in einem anderen Format will ( *2004-12-24*) und wie kann ich die Aktuellle Systemzeit mitliefern wenn ich in meiner DB ein datetime Feld habe?


Du könntest mit der Funktion split() das Datum an den Punkten aufsplitten und mit Bindestrichen wieder richtig zusammenfügen:
	
	
	



```
$datum = "24.12.2004";
list($t, $m, $j) = split("\.", $datum);
$datumneu = "$j-$m-$t";
```



			
				PHPneu1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und nun andersrum:
> 
> habe in meiner MYSQL DB habe ich nun folgenden Eintrag: *2004-12-24 00:00:00*
> 
> ...




```
<?php echo date("d.m.Y H:i:s", strtotime($row_MLog['GZeit'])); ?>
```

redlama


----------



## PHPneu1 (17. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Erste Antwort.
Habe eben auch erst gesmerkt das ich das Y klein geschrieben habe. Mit der Zeit hat es auch funktioniert.

Mit dem Eintrag in die DB ist mir noch ein Rätsel!

Wenn ich ein Datum vom 31.12.2005 in eine Variabel schreibe muss ich dieses irgendwie umformatieren, dass 2005-12-31 in die DB geschrieben wird. Aber wie?

Anbei was ich mache:
Ich übergebe aus einem Form das Datum in ein Updatefile

```
// Update File
 
// Übergabe des Datums 31.12.2005
$MExpire	 =	 $_POST['MExpire'];
 
// ich habe versucht dies so zu formatieren. Aber ohne Erfolg
 
$MExpire	 =	 date("Y-m-d H:i:s");
```
 
Ich brauch dringenst Hilfe
Danke


----------



## redlama (17. Januar 2005)

Versuch das mal so (nur mal zum Test):
	
	
	



```
<?php
$MExpire = "31.12.2005";
list($t, $m, $j) = split("\.", $MExpire);
$MExpire = "$j-$m-$t 00:00:00";
echo $MExpire;
?>
```
Umwandeln und einbauen kannst Du es ja dann selber, ...

redlama


----------



## PHPneu1 (17. Januar 2005)

Danke  


funktioniert bestens..

Gruss und schönen Abend.


----------



## Gumbo (17. Januar 2005)

Du könntest auch ein bisschen mit der DATE_FORMAT()-Funktion rumspielen.


----------



## hpvw (17. Januar 2005)

Um die aktuelle Systemzeit zu Speichern kannst Du auch die Funktion NOW() in Deinem Statement verwenden:

```
INSERT INTO tabelle (aktuelleZeitFeld,anderesFeld) VALUES (NOW(),'blaIrgendwas')
```


----------

